# My website , made with serif webplus



## grunt_408 (Feb 11, 2016)

I am by no means a web designer but have designed my own websites over the years for various things. Just showing this one and asking for some feedback.. or any advice on how i could make it better

So here is my website


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice photography... However, add some color, nothing over-bearing, to the menu at the top.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 11, 2016)

95Viper said:


> Nice photography... However, add some color, nothing over-bearing, to the menu at the top.


I will consider this suggestion. might play around.. kind of liked the plain and simple look. Oh btw this was not a template haha made from scratch


----------



## Alfiere (Aug 26, 2016)

compliments *grunt_408* it is very beautiful and clear !
This is may website made by WebPlus 7 . It is my firs weside !! Give me some judgments and trips please....


www.nebida.com


----------



## okidna (Aug 26, 2016)

I love the macro shots, great job @grunt_408!


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Alfiere said:


> Give me some judgments and trips please....


*passes some LSD laced papers*


----------



## Alfiere (Aug 26, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> passes some LSD laced papers



What does it mean ??? sorry I'm italian.. I don't understand !!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 26, 2016)

Alfiere said:


> What does it mean ??? sorry I'm italian.. I don't understand !!



Uhm , well you asked for "trips"


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Alfiere said:


> What does it mean ??? sorry I'm italian.. I don't understand !!


Trips is a euphemism for illicit drugs.


----------



## Alfiere (Aug 26, 2016)

sorry... I was wrong with the translation !    My English has some problems....
give me some  advice and judjment fr my first website !!
ok ?? 

www.nebida.com


----------



## pigulici (Aug 26, 2016)

The colors/hue I find to be too childish, like a website for baby...


----------



## qubit (Aug 26, 2016)

@grunt_408 Simple and functional. Looks ok to me.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 26, 2016)

On every page a counter...


----------



## Alfiere (Aug 26, 2016)

pigulici said:


> The colors/hue I find to be too childish, like a website for baby...



I used clear and bright colors because the wbsite speaks about sea , holidays , beaches and nature ...
Anyway thanks for your opinion *pigulici* !


*P4-630  *do you think is best to use only a counter on a page in the site ??


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 26, 2016)

Alfiere said:


> *P4-630 *do you think is best to use only a counter on a page in the site ??



You don't see counters anymore (at least I haven't), you should be able to see detailed information/graphs for yourself once you login to your webhost.


----------



## pigulici (Aug 26, 2016)

As colors, next look better to me:
https://www.holidaypirates.com
https://www.onthebeach.co.uk
https://www.thomascook.com/holidays/beach/
http://www.sani-resort.com/en_GB


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Alfiere I think you have done a terrific job if this is your first website?*


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 27, 2016)

its down?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks micro it seems I have forgotten to pays my bill for my domain


----------

